# Finally we got him...



## Millie3 (Sep 10, 2008)

17 days, a heck of a lot of hiking, and a rolled 4 wheeler. We have an elk down. My husband got this elk Monday morning. Just like everyone is saying, no bugling was heard for the longest time. Finally Friday night we heard a few small ones from a distance, that finally got us excited. Saturday we made our way in and saw them just on the other side of the canyon we just couldn't get caught up with them. That night they were going out of control. We just didn't know which one to chase. Well Sunday came and that morning we had to go find my deer I had hit the night before and couldn't find. So there wasn't much hunting going on that day. Finally Monday rolls around, they get up extra early to get up in there before it got too light. Things started looking good when they heard the first bugle. It wasn't just a bugle he started off with a grawl then went into his bugle. They knew then that he was that one to go after. They found him and just couldn't get him to quit come in to them. The cow called and he turned and went the other way. So they decided to leave him and go see what this other bugler looked like. Well just after they left they heard grawler again and he wasn't to far from them. They decided to try it one more time. They came to an opening and knew he was just in the trees on the other side. They slowly made there way across the open and my husband stepped on a stick and snap... The elk was just making his way out of the trees when he heard it. He looked right at them, which seemed like for ever. He finally turned and stared walking towards him on a diagnal. His brother cow called just enough to stop him at 31 yards. He drew back and let it fly. He hit him right in the lungs, perfect shot. He ran about 50 yards and died. He is a 6/8. We unofficially at 395 his main beam curves out so if they count that has the main beam they it will be close to 400. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

WOW :shock:


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Sweet Bull! That is awesome. Congrats to everyone involved. What unit was it in?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: wow that a big o bull congrats to your husband. nice job the hole group for staying with it.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a great bull, and great story. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good night thats a big bull!!! We want more pics from the hunt if you have em. How was your deer?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Oooh baby! That's a dandy!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Man that is an elk worth waiting for. Tell the husband congrats and I hope you have a big house for that critter.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Awsome!!! 
Care to share which unit it was in? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Holy &%$$! That's a GREAT bull.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice bull what unit? Where is the deer pics?


----------



## UTodd (Dec 28, 2007)

WOW! That is a huge, good looking bull! Congrats on taking that monster.


----------



## Millie3 (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry I forgot to say we got in on Monroe. I didn't post a picture of my deer, I didn't want to make the elk look small. Hehe :lol: I will put mine on there when I get them from my brother in law. Thanks everyone for your coments.


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Very nice bull. :shock:


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

That is a great bull. . . Congrats


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

once in a life time bull there i expect nothing better from monroe.


----------



## elkbudy (Dec 24, 2007)

great story ,great bull, nice job..


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Gosh dang!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hot Fredonia!


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

hohohoholy......


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*F'n A* :shock:


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

That is an amazing bull! Congratulations on a true monster bull on a very tough year for bulls!

Chad


----------



## Millie3 (Sep 10, 2008)

Okay we finally got him scored. He scored 401 3/8.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

THat awsome he scord that good. congrats to you hubby.


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> That is awesome he scored that good. congrats to you hubby.


+1. :shock: 
Well done!


----------

